# Discount Codes for Your horse Live Tickets?



## Shay (20 October 2010)

Are there any discount codes anyone has seen for YHL tickets?  There's a big bit on the website to enter your discount code which suggests there must be some somewhere. I want to save all the pennies I can for shopping!


----------



## Bug2007 (20 October 2010)

That would be useful......ANYONE


----------



## bumblebee_ (20 October 2010)

bump


----------



## Shay (3 November 2010)

Found one!  DOUG2 allows you to by two tickets for the price of one.


----------



## domane (3 November 2010)

Thanks for this post... just got two tickets for £17 and I had intended to pay on the gate so I've still saved myself £3 - and got my friend's ticket too!


----------



## lialls (3 November 2010)

Thank you for that Shay


----------



## CeeBee (5 November 2010)

The 2 for 1 discount code still works. 4 tickets for £33 - not bad


----------



## monte1 (6 November 2010)

thank you for the code, got my tickets in the post today!!!!!!!!


----------



## pixie999 (21 September 2011)

Your Horse live tickets 2011

If you use discount code EQ12 and book for Saturday you get free ticket for Sunday too!

Be quick though as code runs out in a couple of weeks!


----------



## MrsMozart (21 September 2011)

That code works, but you have to do it one person at a time. We can't go both days and don't know anyone who wants to go on the Sunday, so no point in getting those ones.

Anyone got one of the two for one codes, or are they not doing that promotion this year?


----------



## bumblebee_ (21 September 2011)

BUMP  

I'm in the same position as you Mrs M


----------



## scrunchie (21 September 2011)

The site keeps telling me there's no tickets left. THERE HAS TO BE! They never sell out. 

Except their overpriced VIP tickets, there seems to be plenty of them.


----------



## MrsMozart (21 September 2011)

The Ticket Factory has normal tickets.

https://www.theticketfactory.com/de...mance_id=5C3E6766-EE2D-4376-8F01-4CB420A1C47D


----------



## scrunchie (21 September 2011)

Maybe its a firefox issue? Ticket master is now telling me everything is sold out.

EDIT - It's ok. I've sorted it now. There's plenty of tickets.


----------



## bounce (21 September 2011)

I've just emailed them as I can't believe all tickets are sold out over a month beforehand.  Perhaps they just have a fault with the ticket website.


----------



## MrsMozart (21 September 2011)

I gave up waiting for a discount code. This is my annual outing with D1 (I go to Crufts with D2).

I've just ordered them from the Ticket Factory. Couldn't get VIP ones for Saturday, but everything else had tickets available.


----------



## Liberty000 (21 October 2011)

Hi 
We can only go on the sunday, so if anyone has any spare tickets for the sunday I am happy to share the cost thanx


----------



## gem1979 (22 October 2011)

Use code EQ21 for buy one, get one free!  Only valid until the 29th October.  Just got myself £4 tickets, yay!


----------



## domane (22 October 2011)

gem1979 said:



			Use code EQ21 for buy one, get one free!  Only valid until the 29th October.  Just got myself £4 tickets, yay!
		
Click to expand...

Which website is offering this please?


----------



## Ashgrove (22 October 2011)

The Ticket Factory is saying there are no tickets left!


----------



## Ali27 (22 October 2011)

Thanks for the BOGOF code! 
Go to ticket factory and then click on Your Horse Live for more information and then click on buy tickets on top left. You can then use the discount code EQ21!


----------



## Liberty000 (22 October 2011)

domane said:



			Which website is offering this please?
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou so much, just got my tickets for Sunday and its 2 4 1, (note they are for sunday not saturday as well!!!!)


----------



## miss_molly (22 October 2011)

Just got our 2 for sat on 241 so has cist £17.50 for 2 of use when would be £21 on door each. Bargain. Thanks for posting the code.


----------



## Blythwind (22 October 2011)

I just got four tickets for the Saturday for the price of 2.  I am so pleased that they have changed the offer from buy-one-day-and-get-the-other-day free.
Thanks for posting the code!


----------



## ridingbuck1 (22 October 2011)

Thank u v much for the code just got my 2 tickets for £17.50 , more money for shopping yeahh.


----------



## Posa (22 October 2011)

thankyou for the code!


----------



## Sparkly Snowdrop (23 October 2011)

Thank you for the code, more to spend there now!


----------



## monte1 (28 October 2011)

I just tried to book online this morning and the ticket factory are saying no tickets left for Saturday !!!!-that can't be right surely?? do you think it is a website problem??


----------



## Paint Me Proud (28 October 2011)

if you go to the YHL website and click on the 'buy tickets' link on there it takes you to the ticket factory where all the tickets are shown as available. 
I have just ordered 2 for saturday

try this link - https://www.theticketfactory.com/default/online/default.asp?doWork::WScontent::loadArticle=Load&BOparam::WScontent::loadArticle::article_id=776E41D3-1A5D-4768-B2F6-2A29269EFA4C&utm_source=t-bauer&utm_medium=t-digital&utm_campaign=t-YHL-1111-003


----------



## Ali27 (28 October 2011)

Yay I have just bought 2 adult and 2 child tickets using the EQ21 code for Sat! I am so excited!


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (28 October 2011)

As  above ......I've just come off The Ticket Factory site & used discount code EQ12 & got 4 tickets for £33 +£1 booking fee for Saturday 11th Nov & the postage is free. 

Thanks for posting the code, saved myself over £30.


----------



## monte1 (28 October 2011)

thank you guys, managed to get BOGOF and tickets ordered, YAAY


----------



## Cheiro1 (28 October 2011)

Mine is saying there are no tickets, is it just a case of try later??


----------



## monte1 (28 October 2011)

Cheiro1 said:



			Mine is saying there are no tickets, is it just a case of try later??
		
Click to expand...

Yep, I think so, mine did it a quite a few times and then it worked !!! very odd!!


----------



## Cheiro1 (28 October 2011)

Wooo I have done it, thank you for the code!!!!!


----------



## chantile (31 October 2011)

Hi there thanks very much for the discount code for YHL. I just got two tickets for £17.50 (£8.25 each) I was beginning to wonder if I would be going this year as I cant afford twenty quid  Try it  its EQ21 many thanks for the info guys.


----------



## amber.25 (25 September 2012)

don't suppose anyone has any codes for tickets for 2012 do they?

thanks


----------



## bumblebee_ (25 September 2012)

BUMP!


----------



## bumblebee_ (26 September 2012)

BUMP AGAIN!


----------



## Elsbells (27 September 2012)

EQ21 was accepted when I entered it, but this was on my phone and I lost the link at the checkout.


----------



## catdragon (27 September 2012)

Well - it accepted EQ21... BUT didn't give me a reduced price, so expect the discount code for 2012 isn't out yet...  Waiting for one so I can order tickets


----------



## djlynwood (2 October 2012)

Anyone know of any discount codes yet?


----------



## Rosie'smum (1 September 2014)

Any discount codes yet for 2014? or am I a bit early?


----------



## Sandstone1 (1 September 2014)

There were not any last year.


----------



## Shay (2 September 2014)

This thread was started in 2008!  Elliesmemory1 is right - no discount codes were offered at all last year - or in 2012 if memory serves.  Sorry - I suspect you'll have to pay full price.  Local hotels are already booked up as I have recently discovered!


----------



## Highlands (2 September 2014)

Not that far, welcome to stay at mine! About 45 mins away


----------

